# Lake Chautauqua fishing trip



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

In mid september we are looking to take our boat and fish Lake Chautauqua in New York. Any ideas or suggestions. I see about every fresh water fish is in the lake. Thanks


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

pine hill motel, about a mile north,west side of bridge. Good luck.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for info, today's Plain Dealer had a bass tourney result winner had 5 bass a little over 20 lbs


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

mokabe said:


> Thanks for info, today's Plain Dealer had a bass tourney result winner had 5 bass a little over 20 lbs


Probably the NOAA tourney from last weekend. Alot of those guys are on this site and would probably be more than willing to help.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

search this forum for a post I had in early June.......we absolutely slaughtered the smallies, all on topwater. Best week I've ever had up there.


----------



## mokabe (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Skarfer I remember reading that post. Looking forward to the trip.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Perch fishing and rockbass fishing is nuts there!!! So much fun


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Great perch fishing on the north end


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

